# Bromeliad Rooting Process



## Krenshaw22 (Apr 21, 2011)

OK guys my neos came in today and they are just the plant and stolen. But I was wondering if you guys could help me out since Google hasn't but I was wanting to see the rooting process of the plants from just stolen to the plant being secured (pictures or links). I looked on here but couldn't find anything that fit this criteria also what would be the time process of the rooting time. Thank you Brian


----------



## littlefrog (Sep 13, 2005)

Depends on the plant, the temperature, the humidity... All sorts of things. In the greenhouse, if I stick a pup into my bromeliad potting mix today, it will have started rooting within two weeks and be very well rooted in four. Do the same thing in the winter and it takes longer.

If you are putting the plant on a background, make sure you fasten it securely. If it moves, the roots will not grow well, they tend to get rubbed off. Once the plant is attached you won't be able to get it off.


----------



## Neontra (Aug 16, 2011)

Hey krenshaw. My bromeliads have some roots from the upper stolon and lower base of the plant. They start out with about 5 roots in the first week and keep going with more. I'll post pictures of the process if you want.


----------



## Krenshaw22 (Apr 21, 2011)

Pics would be nice I see three small ones on one my broms nothing yet on the other smaller one


----------



## Neontra (Aug 16, 2011)

I'm trying to get pics. Hang in there.


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

littlefrog said:


> Depends on the plant, the temperature, the humidity... All sorts of things. In the greenhouse, if I stick a pup into my bromeliad potting mix today, it will have started rooting within two weeks and be very well rooted in four. Do the same thing in the winter and it takes longer.
> 
> If you are putting the plant on a background, make sure you fasten it securely. If it moves, the roots will not grow well, they tend to get rubbed off. Once the plant is attached you won't be able to get it off.


What do you use for bromeliad potting mix?
Can the same be used for cryptanthus.


----------



## WONTON SALLY (Jun 26, 2011)

DragonSpirit1185 said:


> What do you use for bromeliad potting mix?


don't you use sphagnum moss around the roots if you aren't planting them? I am in the process of doing a planted only tank with just BROM'S; i have some eco pete 2 1/2 inch pots for some that won't be mounted and what not, like dragonspirit asked what do you use to planting mix wise for BROM's?


----------



## Molch (Jul 15, 2011)

...and also, what is a good way to keep them temporarily while your setup cures? Mine came in, just plant and stolon; no roots. Should I pot them, wrap the stolon in sphagnum? I'll be about a week before they go into the tank...


----------



## Krenshaw22 (Apr 21, 2011)

In My Tank I Just Cut The Hole Into The Foam And Stuck Them In It, That's All. My Larger One Is Begging To Produce Roots. But Nothing Special


----------



## ZookeeperDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

Molch said:


> ...and also, what is a good way to keep them temporarily while your setup cures? Mine came in, just plant and stolon; no roots. Should I pot them, wrap the stolon in sphagnum? I'll be about a week before they go into the tank...


When my first order of broms came in I took a cardboard box large enough to fit all of them in and punched holes in one side for each brom. Larger brom, larger hole. Just gently press them into the holes so they are standing upright. It is then easy to keep the axils full of water.


----------



## WONTON SALLY (Jun 26, 2011)

how long did you keep them in the box until you were able to put them in their final place?


----------



## ZookeeperDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

WONTON SALLY said:


> how long did you keep them in the box until you were able to put them in their final place?


About a week. They were not really "in" the box. Think of it as the box is on the table, you poked the holes in the top, and the broms are stuck into the top. I put them in the windowsill like this for the week while I was finishing up my GS background. They're all doing great now and most are starting to root out.


----------



## WONTON SALLY (Jun 26, 2011)

i may or maynot be done with my tank when my BROM's come and was trying to get a idea on how long i could do what you did, thanks andy.


----------

